# CPT codes for record review, telephone calls....



## pajohnson (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,
I am in need of some CPT codes that I can use to bill when the doctor is reviewing medical records, reading MRI/imaging reports. telephone calls, anything that applies to compiling patient records and phone calls. My Doctor spends A LOT of time on this and wants to bill for it.  So please help me with which CPT codes I can use.....

Thank for all your help in advance!!!


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure about review of records, but if the doctor is making phone calls, that is not a billable service.  The only phone calls you can bill for are when the doctor answers a phone call from a patient or patient's guardian, there are phone E/M codes for that.  We see it alot in NJ where a provider will attempt to bill for when they answer the phone in response to a phone call from another doctor doing a pre-auth review, and we dont allow that.  Sorry to give bad news.  Hope you get help with the record review though!


----------

